# Where do you buy your bands?



## Boardcutboy (Sep 21, 2013)

What type of bands do you use mainly? where do you buy them from? how much do they cost?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Buy bulk exercise band, rotary cutter and self healing mat. Make your own and shoot a lot !


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Check here


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

The postage will be a bit rough from simple-shot, Irfhan.

I do recommend making your own though! Much cheaper and so much better than buying them.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

I typically buy 6ft sections of theraband gold off of Amazon.com for around $9 (shipping included), but Im not sure if thats helpful info for you since it would definitely cost more to ship to your location. But making your own band sets is going to be the most economical.

Best of luck.


----------



## amm1266 (Mar 27, 2013)

you can always buy the bands in the exercise area in Walmart or Kmart ... they come in lite med and heavy about $10 ...


----------



## Boardcutboy (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks for your replies!

I am probably going to buy some theraband black from ebay.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

It's great latex for plinking!


----------

